# Cockapoo Coat Prediction



## lewis_the_cockapoo (May 4, 2021)

Hi, 

We are so excited to add a sweet little cockapoo (pictured at 6 weeks) to our family. Any predictions in terms of coat texture and color? We know the apricot color can change hugely. We can't tell if he has a more poodle or more spaniel face! Definitely some curl to his coat though. 

So excited to bring this little guy home we can barely wait!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Ooooo he is lovely - I think he is going to be typical scruffy longish semi curled coat but we will definitely need more photos to keep up!


----------



## Robyn81 (Feb 16, 2021)

He’s adorable!
I think you never really know. Our neighbours cockapoo Cooper was really cocker looking as a pup and he’s pretty curly now. He was also quite red at first and is now more apricot/cream with some light red patches. 
Our Rufus is 15 weeks and he is wavy, but has some curlier spots on his legs and bum now. He didn’t have any curls really when he came home, just a bit wavy.
So interested in seeing how he turns out!
Here’s a picture of Cooper whose almost three now, and Rufus whose about 10 weeks in the pic. We’re hoping Rufus’s coat ends up like Coopers, but you never know. They have the same dad and their moms are sisters.


----------



## lewis_the_cockapoo (May 4, 2021)

TOO cute! Thank you for sharing the sweet photo. Guess only time will tell!


----------

